# Other > Research requests >  Media Request: Depression in one sentence

## JL-

Hi all, I need your input.

Today I found out that an old friend committed suicide after a long battle with depression. I can not sleep. My mind is a whirlwind. Even though I've suffered from 'it' for over 10 years, it made me remember that you can never quite understand or recognise it when it comes to other people, yet so many of us have encountered and become limp from depression. It is different for every one of us.

I am a graphic designer and have decided to create, self publish and distribute a zine (niche magazine) on the experiences of mental health -- we need to make it 'accepted' and understood so people will not feel ashamed and alone. Thus, I would be grateful if you could all give me a sentence on what depression was or felt like to YOU. Anonymity will be kept if wished. However, if you do wish to make yourself known please leave your name and age  :):  I hope to publish (alongside with illustrations) this towards the end of the month and really appreciate your contributions. Once published I will happily send copies out.

Thank you all,

Jenny x

My sentence: Depression is a mental cancer.

----------


## Suzi

:Panda:  Welcome to DWD Jenny. I'm sorry about your friend. 

My sentence: 
Depression robs you of so much, but with the right support you can get through it. Suzi (37) www.dealingwithdepression.co.uk

----------

OldMike (04-02-16)

----------


## Paula

Hi Jenny and welcome.   :(bear):  I'm so sorry you lost your friend.

My sentence: depression takes your life, spins it around and gives you back a life you never planned. Paula (will be 42 by the time you do anything with this)

----------

OldMike (04-02-16)

----------


## JL-

Thanks for your support and contribution! I am writing them all down. Please keep them coming  :Panda:

----------


## amc204

Hi Jenny - sorry for your loss. I can empathise, someone I knew from my uni days took his own life 6 and a half years ago when only 24. Very sad
My sentence: depression takes away all your self esteem, makes you feel like everyone is laughing at you and leaves you feeling like the loneliest person in the world. Alex (32)

----------

OldMike (04-02-16)

----------


## S deleted

Living with depression is like living in a vacuum where all the joy has been sucked out.

----------

OldMike (04-02-16)

----------


## OldMike

Hi Jenny sorry about your friend.

Now my one sentence.

Depression leaves you living in a world where you can't think straight and fills you with a sense of uselessness and hopelessness where everything seems totally pointless. (Michael age 68)

----------


## BlueLily

Depression leaves you wondering what on earth hit you.

----------


## stephenb

Depression is an old friend that often turns up uninvited

----------


## Piglet

Depression is like being at the bottom of a well and seeing no way to climb out.  (age 55)

----------


## Jaquaia

Depression is like living in a warzone except the enemy is yourself.

----------

OldMike (12-02-16),selena (12-02-16)

----------


## Pressure Drop

(52 year old man re. anxiety and depression) : Anxiety feels like all the oxygen is being sucked out of my lungs ; depression feels like all the hope is beng sucked out of my heart"

----------


## john d

Depression is like having your soul removed,never knowing if or when it will be returned.John 39

----------


## Cameraman

Depression is like your soul has died.

----------


## Beyond-Myself

Depression is believing what you think.

----------

